# theCaptn's Krafty Kuts (with International Anabolics)



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2015)

Well team, Im getting down to the pointy end of the stick. Running primarily MEGATEST-600 managed to drop 18lbs of fat and water over 6 weeks.


Sitting at 228lbs, the easy run is over, need to adjust the diet, ramp up the HIIT and hit some serious pharmaceuticals generously supplied by IA 


If I can stay above 220lbs @ 10%BF I?ll be happy, but I fear Im not carrying the muscle mass from a few years ago. Anywho, the plan is to get shredded, worry about the LBM later.


Gears-wise, I was seriously considering Tren but I thought I?d take a different route, maybe swap it in at a later stage. Here?s the plan:


*Wk 1-6*
600mg MEGATEST EW
500mg MAST E EW
300mg NPP EW
100mg VAR ED


1MG ADEX EOD




*Wk 7-12*
Subject to how I look and feel
200mg TEST CYP EW
500mg MAST E EW
350mg TREN A EW
100mg VAR ED
100mg DNP ED (5 on/2 off - still researching)


12.5MG Aromasin 3x WK


Mon: 24hr fast, no training, 8pm high protein/moderate fats
Tue : Fasted cardio: 4 meals, 100g carbs with last meal
Wed: Fasted cardio + weights: 4 meals, 100g carbs with meals 2+3, 100g carbs with meal 4
Thu :Fasted cardio: 4 meals, 100g carbs with last meal
Fri: Fasted cardio + weights: 4 meals, 50g carbs with meals 2+3, 100g carbs with meal 4
Sat: Fasted cardio plus weights: carb load, aim for 600g of carbs
Sun: weights, light cardio 4 meals, 100g carbs with last meal


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2015)

Anywho 4.30am time for fasted cardio and weights. .... Pinned my gearz last night no pip from the master X and NPP - both are slightly higher mg concentration than std ugl. .... 50mg var PreWO


----------



## malk (Sep 20, 2015)

good luck mate, nice cycle that...not used var yet but should get killer pumps vascularity ect at a 100mg..


----------



## Xsbobber (Sep 20, 2015)

Great cycle! Subbed for killer gains!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2015)

A kut kaptn' is what dreams are made of


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2015)

cool


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2015)

Meal prep ....

500g chicken tenders
Capsicum, broccoli stem
Sauerkraut 
Quinoa


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2015)

fuck im hungry


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2015)

I hope Dr Sil still loves me


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2015)

A week in and I'm getting some nice pumps, filing out in my pecs. 

Been challenging on a road trip eating-wise - basically 24 hour fasts for 3 days, but eating clean. Probably 1,500 cal - due for some carbs.

Light cardio 2/3 days but no weights. 

Back in the gym tommorrow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2015)

Progress is going well ... Been mixing up my cardio with sprinting stairs, battle ropes, predator sled post weights.

I found the carbs a little high, wound back the evening meal to 50g - that's a shitload of quinoa.

Still early days on the gear, I'm thinking of experimenting with low-dose DNP for a couple of weeks while the esters kick in.


----------



## tinynate01 (Sep 28, 2015)

New member here, subbed! Sounds great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2015)

tinynate01 said:


> New member here, subbed! Sounds great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good man!

Coming up to 2 weeks, feeling increased aggression, some vascularity, filling out a little, added 3lbs which is weird. 

The NPP and var will start coming through soon, this cycle will be in full effect in another 2 weeks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 3, 2015)

Some progress pics: starting to get some former shape back. Holding some water at present:


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2015)

So I had a couple of rough days with gastro. Have deferred any further DNP use until I feel back on track - won't be much training this week.
On the upside got a good idea where I'm at BF wise - totally depleted and minor dehydration- dropped about 10lbs out my arse. Not recommended.






Waist is coming in nicely. Getting good definition / vascularity in my quads. I'm guessing around 13-14%. My abs don't pop until around 11-12%.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2015)

Down to 227lb and tightening up nicely. Need to up the HIIT cardio I think.

Gears are in full effect. Libido is crazy off the charts, body hair is growing coarser and faster, vascularity is coming through ... All good signs!


----------



## malk (Oct 18, 2015)

you finished with the dnp mate,,,filling back out by the sound of it


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2015)

malk said:


> you finished with the dnp mate,,,filling back out by the sound of it



Yeah for now, might give it another shot later on though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2015)

Had a shitty week diet wise ... Didn't blow any cals but inconsistent and some crap consumed. I've got to periodically travel - need to organise myself a little better.

Anywho .... Weight about the same, picked up on the training and cardio towards the back of the week. Had a killer leg session with the help of 100mg t-Rex - that stuff is an incredibly preWO for strength and stamina.

Vascularity coming through, in feeling gears are def on point, including the var. Got some nice quad/calf veins coming through:


----------



## Xsbobber (Oct 25, 2015)

Looking good brother. Just wait till you get your hands on some FURY!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2015)

Hit 226lb this morning so progress being made!

Cardio, diet and training been on point this week. Fitness is up, strength has been marginally climbing on some lifts. 

Still holding a little water from the NPP - ppl say it's drier than deca, not in my experience. Maybe I'm sensitive to it.

Tempted to switch to tren and lower my test for the next 6 weeks to shred those last 6lb - always get good results with that combo.


----------



## malk (Nov 3, 2015)

shape coming on nice mate...don't know if you've used tbol much but im getting on really well with it,
takes time to see the results but fvck me its good,think im in love lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2015)

malk said:


> shape coming on nice mate...don't know if you've used tbol much but im getting on really well with it,
> takes time to see the results but fvck me its good,think im in love lol.



Thanks brother Malk. Tbol gave me hideous nosebleeds ... Bummed out cause a dry dbol sounded awesome.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2015)

Down to 222lb..... Heading in the right direction .... finished the var and very happy with results. IA 50mg doses are great value!

Going fwd the next 8 weeks will be:

Test E 150mg
Mast E 500mg
Tren E 400mg

Thanks again to International Anabolics for the superb GEARZ!

Standby for cawksock pics:











And maybe a little cawk 









Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 6, 2015)

The "Captain"


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2015)

^^^ lol what up CTR?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2015)

Tren is potent .... Body temp is soaring, a little aggression so far but manageable, sleep remains solid - but generally is with low test. Libido is skyrocketing!

Starting to get that hardened tren look, diet changed up for the next few weeks to keto with weekly refeeds, aiming for 800-1,000g of clean carbs.

Got some new International Anabolics arriving soon .... Stay tuned!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2015)

Three weeks into tren and it's kicking in nicely. 6 days of keto followed by a carb load have kept the sides nearly non-existent. 

Sleep has been solid, however cardio has been reduced to steady state. I've got the endurance but not the horsepower. 

Weights sitting at a steady 224lb but I'm leaning out tren is doing its magic.

Expecting a Td from the legends at International Anabolics this week with some inferno inj clen + yohibine AND some T3 AND some oil-based inj stanazol. 

Bring it on!


----------



## malk (Nov 22, 2015)

everything looking good mate,,,that yohibine is supposed to be great stuff...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2015)

Sitting at 222lb with the tren in full effect . .  it's been a nice slow build up and I feel Ive adjusted well. 400mg/week is plenty . . Im sleeping well, mood is generally pretty good Im guessing its the mast synergy. 

Ive found keto tough this week. Workouts have been ok  . . cardio has definitely suffered. The tren is really spiking my hunger, so I think it's time to switch back to carb cycling following this weekend's refeed.

The paris bombings have delayed my care package, so not sure what is happening with that. Still, making progress without extras. Heading towards Xmas Ive still got a couple of vials of glutathione left, which is going to help with the tren toxicity . . you know, little sores popping up here and there, kind of like acne but its not. That's why I like short tren runs - 6 weeks for ace and 8 weeks for enanthate.

Will post up some new nudes soon!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2015)

Holding about 5lbs of water this week, unsure why. A little more carbs at night to compensate for increase in weight training. Gears has noticeably increased recovery, stamina is down with the tren, strength up slightly.

Diets been on point, 2k-2.5k cals vs 3-3.5k cal spend.

Had some issues with my IA care package... I still burst into tears thinking about it. T3 and inferno would have been killed.

But I have some DNP still, I'll run it at 200-250mg for 20 days, including some timed glutathione shots.

Got to break this plateau!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2015)

So I'm back on the DCP for another shot. 

I have enough for 14 days at 250mg and have a diet in play which is a huge swing from my usual ultra-low carb high fat ways.

Macros calced at
P210 C300 F30
2310 cal

Vs a iifym calc for weight loss 
P224 C237 F68
2458 cal

So I'm in the ballpark. Fruit is factored into the carb intake along with rice, quinoa and oats. Hunger is intense this is going to require a shitload of willpower.

Gears I've dropped test right down:
Test C 75mg E3D
Mast E 250mg E3D
Tren E 200mg E3D
And a sweetener 50mg prov ED

From a detox angle I'll be pinning 300mg glutathione and 500iu B12 E3D.


Day 2 and I'm starting to heat up, combo with tren I'm really short on breath - lifting is light to moderate, cardio is strictly LISS.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice noodz

Makes me feel worse about falling off thexwagon


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Nice noodz
> 
> Makes me feel worse about falling off thexwagon



You can do it KoS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking good Captn'.

First time logging in for almost 18 months and your is the first thread I checked out.

Of the hair you've got left...are you noticing any shedding from the Mast E at those doses?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome back dude. No thinning from the mast. I don't get side effects from many things other that water retention. No gyno symptoms ever.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Welcome back dude. No thinning from the mast. I don't get side effects from many things other that water retention. No gyno symptoms ever.



That's right. I seem to remember you  a cycle that included a shit-ton of Proviron about the time I left.

BTW: How much velcro and duct tape did it take to hold that sock in place?

In all seriousness...looking great. Your discipline and dedication to doing it the right way shows the rest of us that it can be done.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2015)

Day 5 - up 5lbs, with all the carbs feels like I'm bulking but I'm still over 500 cals below maintenance excluding DNPs thermogenesis. 

Hungers an issue but I'm enjoying the carbs - been a shock to the system after 2 years of low carb diet. Carbs are bananas, oats, rice, sweet potatoes and quinoa. 

Thermogenesis is most noticeable after eating, night sweats at night, but 250mg DNP is manageable.... So far.

Other items to note is the shortness of breath, but endurance is ok. Can handle a 10min warm up 30min weights 30min LISS OK. Experienced lethargy today post training. Will see how that pans out. 

Another 10 days to go.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 15, 2015)

Day 10 of the DNP run.

Feeling bloated and flat if that makes sense. Up around 7lbs - actually enjoying eating 300g of carbs a day though, but it doesn't translate into pumps.

Strength is moderately up. My shoulder has healed so I'm back dumbbell pressing. Endurance is ok, can training/cardio for 90min but very low intensity. Shortness of breath sucks - speaking in meeting was a little embarrassing LOL.

Good heat from the DNP but not excessive unless sleeping. Sleep has been variable - up to 7-8 hrs over the weekend, but down to 4-5 hrs at present. 

Got exactly enough DNP for  another 4 days at 300mg.... Will allow a few days to detox, pump in the glutathione then carb load to see where I'm at.








Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2015)

- wheelz shaping up ok too. Left seems to be popping more idk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2015)

Day 11

Fuuuck shit got nearly out of control today. 

Had a tren shot last night that may have been closer to 300mg that 200mg .... And the increase in DNP dose from 250 - 300mg a few days ago kicking in .... 100F outside, in AC but started to cook a little, minor tremors. Had a boss to deal with, I think I felt worse that I appeared.

I'm still running pretty hot, like I've been eating habanero sauce. Drinking plenty of fluids - electrolytes- vitC- taurine - bcaas.

Sleep will be interesting tonight.


----------



## malk (Dec 17, 2015)

wheels look well pumped mate,looking noticeably leaner too..can imagine the tren/dnp combo must be
hot as fvck lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2015)

malk said:


> wheels look well pumped mate,looking noticeably leaner too..can imagine the tren/dnp combo must be
> hot as fvck lol.



Cheers my pikey friend. It's a tough ride especially after pinning day!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I hope your mattress gets soaked and smells like Thai cat piss every night.  Damn you Aussies and your warm weather.  A friend that moved from here to there is getting married soon. I shoulda went and then I could have drank you under the table and then you'd understand why no one messes with the Canadians.



We've got plenty of you kanuks sifting over here. Most of you die from dehydration within a month. 

But come on over, now you're aesthetically pleasing to look at I'd love to hang out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2015)

Two weeks dusted .... And I feel spent. The DNP in my system is still cranked, I feel overstimmed. And tired, although cardio and training has been reasonably solid.

Dropping all gears back to just test. Going to have a good dose of glutathione with B12 tonight, have enough for 300mg EOD over the next 10 days while the DNP clears.

As per protocol, Xmas day will be carb loading - good timing just need to watch my fat intake.


----------



## bulltime8769 (Dec 22, 2015)

Have you had trouble on the Tren?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

Nah not the tren. That went relatively smoothly - esp running with mast that was my first time.

The DNP, and probably the tren as well ... Taxing. But I'm 2 days post last dose and already feeling ok.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2015)

So 6 days since last tren shot and 5 days last DNP dosage. 

Got that horrible tren-induced serotonin depletion I conveniently forgotten about ... FML hopefully I'll bounce back in a week or too. 

The DNP has left me carrying around 10lb water weight, looking very swole borderline puffy. Waist is still tight and vascular in the AM though, as are quads, calves, arms and some small veins across the delts that pop when I train.

Will be dropping carbs back and crank cardio next week to shed this water.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2015)

Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2015)

So after two big days of carb loading, and a week of pumping in 0.5ml EOD of MegaTest 600 now sitting at 240lb - that's about 14lbs of water weight. 

Ridiculous pumps reminiscent of Anadrol or high dose dbol - chest and arms workout:


----------



## malk (Jan 7, 2016)

massive changes already 10/10 brah.


----------

